# Programmiersoftware für S5 gesucht



## HDD (27 März 2007)

Servus,
ich habe auf einem alten Notebook die Original S5 Software drauf aber das Dinge hat vor mir ein Kollege gehabt und der hat die Autorisierung verschlampt, leider! In letzter Zeit fängt das Notebook an zu spinnen was mich zu meinem eigentlichen Problem bringt.
Ich suche eine günstige Software für S5. Ich weis das es verschiedene Hersteller gibt Deltalogic , IBH, Process info.  
Was setzt ihr da ein bzw. was könnt ihr empfehlen.

HDD


----------



## Keinweltmeister (30 März 2007)

*Lizenze ist auf dem PG*

Hi 

normalerweise ist die Lizenz doch auf dem PG
oder hast du auf dem PG eine Neuinstallatio durchgeführt
( Format C ) ???

Sonst hast du die Lizenzdiskette noch ?

Wenn ja mal bei Siemens in Essen anrufen die haben ne extra Abteilung für
Lizenzen und tauschen dir die defekte Diskette eventuell

Gruß 
"leider" keinweltmeister


----------



## Markus (31 März 2007)

die defekte lizenz wird auf jeden fall kostenlos von siemens ersetzt sofern es ein original war.

alternativ wäre accon-pg von deltalogic eine gute wahl:
http://www.deltalogic.de/software/pg26.htm


die kop und fup fetischisten werden an dieses programm lieben da sich awl netzwerke auch ohne nop0 übersetzen lassen. aber auch sonst kann das ding einiges mehr als das original und ist dennoch voll kompatibel ohne irgendwas zu importieren oder exportieren. und billiger isses auch...


markus


----------



## IBN-Service (31 März 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> die defekte lizenz wird auf jeden fall kostenlos von siemens ersetzt sofern es ein original war.
> 
> alternativ wäre accon-pg von deltalogic eine gute wahl:
> http://www.deltalogic.de/software/pg26.htm
> ...



Hallo Markus,

du schreibst _"die kop und fup fetischisten werden an dieses programm lieben da sich awl netzwerke auch ohne nop0 übersetzen lassen."_

Das sehe ich aber eher als einen Nachteil an.

Möglicherweise lässt sich dann ja ein FUP - Programm von accon-pg nicht mehr mit Step5 in FUP betrachten !

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## MSB (31 März 2007)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit diversen Zusatztools aus, die es bei S5 gab/gibt?
Also z.B. S5-Graph, die ganzen COM irgendwas Packete ...
Gibt es da auch alternativen zu Siemens?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 März 2007)

*Bug oder Feature ??*



IBN-Service schrieb:


> Das sehe ich aber eher als einen Nachteil an.
> 
> Möglicherweise lässt sich dann ja ein FUP - Programm von accon-pg nicht mehr mit Step5 in FUP betrachten !



Hallo,

ein FUP-Programm als solches gibt es ja nicht, 
da intern alles in AWL gespeichert wird. Die 
NOP 0 für unbeschaltete Operanden benötigt
nur die STEP 5-Software von Siemens zur 
graphischen Darstellung KOP/FUP. Sonst haben 
die NOP 0 nur Nachteile: Sie kosten Speicherplatz 
und Zykluszeit.

ACCON-PG kann deshalb

alle fehlende NOP 0 einfügen (für Siemens-KOP/FUP-Darstellung)
alle NOP 0 löschen zwecks Speicherplatz sparen
KOP-/FUP-Darstellung ohne NOP 0

Man kann beispielsweise ein mit der Siemens-Software 
unsauber erstelltes S5-Programm in ACCON-PG laden, die 
NOP 0 einfügen, damit dann in der Siemens-Software die 
FUP-Ansicht wieder geht ...

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## HDD (1 April 2007)

Servus,
danke für die Tipps werde mir das Programm von delta mal ansehen.

HDD


----------



## Raydien (2 April 2007)

Wir nutzen für S5 von IBH S5 für Windows, das ist eine Gute schnelle und nicht so teuere Software


----------

